# Car Booty On Bbc Today



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Did anyone see Car Booty today? The one where they take stuff to a car boot sale and take a couple of things to experts?

They had a Bulova Accutron to take to the expert, who said it was not in fashion at the moment







and gave the guy Â£25 for it.

Don't panic SH, he did qualify that to say that the gold coloured case and dial and also the non-original bracelet made the difference.

He then showed a Spaceview as an example of one that is desireable.









The reason they gave for him being an expert was that he buys and sells watches internationally


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

some of the "so called" experts they drag out for shows like that are beyond belief!

ex as in "has been", spurt as in "a drip under pressure"


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Robert have you had anything decent from a boot?


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> Robert have you had anything decent from a boot?


Never even been to one


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Robert said:


> Timetraveller said:
> 
> 
> > Robert have you had anything decent from a boot?
> ...


You got the car for it mate


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Robert said:


> Don't panic SH, he did qualify that to say that the gold coloured case and dial and also the non-original bracelet made the difference.


Still, Â£25 for any working Accutron is not enough....especially if it was a 214 movement. He has been ripped off.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> Robert said:
> 
> 
> > Don't panic SH, he did qualify that to say that the gold coloured case and dial and also the non-original bracelet made the difference.
> ...


Yes mate ,liberty :*****:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Timetraveller said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Robert said:
> ...


You never know, he may be a member here


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Timetraveller said:


> Robert have you had anything decent from a boot?


His foot probably









Sorry couldn't resist


----------

